# Dear Emma,



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

My darling baby,

One month since you were born - and died. One month since my life changed in ways I could not have envisaged or wanted. I light a candle today and remember you - sweet, sweet, you. I remember the familiar bubble of joy when the second line appeared - and the unfamiliar jolt of fear about whether you would grow and flourish, my first PAL baby. But you did - my symptoms were strong and, when I dared to open my eyes, there you were little alien dancing with delight on the fuzzy ultrasound screen. I felt you move so soon and laughed as you did forward rolls at the second scan.

So why did I think you were a boy? Why did we struggle to "know" your name? Why did I wake regularly at 3am, crying with fear about stillbirth - even posting on internet forums about the intensity of my fears? Why did I never once through the pregnancy imagine life with a newborn? I had no daydreams about how your babyhood would be. Was it mother's intuition or were you trying to prepare me for the moment when you grew your wings? But I wasn't prepared, how could any mother be?

But I did invest so much love and positive energy into our pregnancy - it was such a special time. I collected labour beads from internet friends, painted your bump, journalled you, hypnobirthed you, stroked you, realigned you with the help of a cranial osteopath, to help you birth more easily. How could we prepare for losing you when you were planned, wanted and oh so LOVED?

Please know that one thing today little angel - as I carry you in my ever pregnant heart, Emma Faith. YOU ARE LOVED.

love mummy
xxx


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you and your precious Emma.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Much love to you. I will light two candles today - one for Emma and one for Josie. Perhaps they are in the same place.









Hugs hugs and more hugs. I hope you can find a moment of peace this evening, when the day is done. XXX


----------



## catballou24 (Mar 18, 2003)

i am so sorry for your loss...







no words can help i know...but just know you are supported and loved.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm thinking of you today.


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

That is beautiful, Jill. I hope you have found some peace today. I have been thinking about you, Emma and your entire family today.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

: Emma (((HUGS)))


----------



## ladybugzz (Aug 4, 2004)

I am so sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------



## usmcwfe (Aug 17, 2006)

What a beautiful message to your child, peace to you.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

thats beautiful.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss mama...







s


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

sharing in your grief....

hugs to you,
Rebecca


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

(((Hugs))) I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sanguine (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful letter.


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to Emma. Hugs, mama.


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

That was so beautiful!


----------

